

The Truth About Google Glass - spacestronaut
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/06/the-truth-about-google-glass/

======
markyc
Re: Or maybe Glass will end up like the Segway – kind of cool, but vaguely
useless. Who knows? What am I? A mind reader?

How would being a mind reader help him accurately predict the future?

~~~
pohl
He could take a large, random sample of what people actually think of such a
device.

------
mtgx
TC is learning from BusinessInsider now? I've always hated their "The Truth
About..." articles, because they are so misleading, and they just use the word
"truth" to promote their bias.

------
raldi
Title change suggestion: "Google Glass Predictions"

------
helloamar
very hilarious, if this works like this with it anyone can talk on any topic.

~~~
markyc
just like now, anyone can post on any forum about anything. that in itself
doesn't make the conversation the least more
interesting/etertaining/insightful though

